# Nächste Variante von Klez-Mails



## Devilfrank (28 Mai 2002)

Eingang heute morgen:

Anlageop2.dat (12,2KB) 

Betreff:W32.Klez.E removal tools 

E-MailBody: 

Symantec give you the very W32.Klez.E removal tools 
W32.Klez.E is a very dangerous virus that spread through email. 

For more information,please visit http://www.Symantec.com

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  *Was das im Anhang war, kann sich jeder denken. * :evil:  :evil:  :evil: 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2002)

Die Variante hatte ich schon öfter. Klez zeigt eh eine nie gekannte Vielfalt an Body-Texten und Betreffzeilen. So viele verschiedene habe ich bislang bei noch keinem Virus erlebt.
Manche sind wirklich gut. :-?


----------



## Freeman76 (28 Mai 2002)

Weiß man eigentlich, wer KLEZ ins Leben gerufen hat?


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2002)

*K*laus-*L*udwig *E*berhard *Z*iesemeier 
*SCNR*


----------



## Freeman76 (28 Mai 2002)




----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2002)

Woww..
Jetzt hat mich mein Virenprogramm schon zum zweiten mal gerettet. Dieser Klezwurm wurde mir als Anhang namens rdk.pif (oder so ähnlich) geschickt von "Kevinschreiber" . Leichtsinnig wie ich bin war ich gerade dabei den Anhang in eigene dateien zu speichern doch bevor ich das tat wechselte der antivir guard in den dos mode und hat das ding entfernt. ALSO was ich hiermit erreichen will: Das Viren Programm heisst AV-GUARD und ist KOSTENLOS unter http://www.free-av.de/ zu bekommen. Außerdem gibt es dort auch immer aktuell neue Updates etc. Es hat neben diesem Guard auch noch andere gute Features und kann im Ernstfall (Computer)leben retten. Wer also noch kein Antiviren programm hat sollte sich dieses hier holen.
Bis dann
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOSTA


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2002)

Sch... ich hab gerade schon wiedern KLEZ bekommen aber diesmal als exe und wieder hat AVdas Ding entdeckt (hab ich diemal aber schon selber geahnt)

ALSO NOCH MAL :
HOLT EUCH AV FALLS IHR NOCH NIX GEGEN KLEZ HABT
---> http://www.free-av.de/

ich selbst werd mir jetzt ne neue E-Mail adresse holen weil ich mich nicht von dem Wurm zuschütten lassen will


----------



## Eisbaer (23 Juni 2002)

Also ich bekomme den Klez seit viele Wochen wirklich jeden Tag bis zu 100x. Ich loesche den Kram schon auf dem Mailserver. Denn wer soll das alles hier mit ISDN (DSL gibt´s bei mir nicht, fehlen 100 Meter...) runterladen.

Aber langsam ist es wirklich nicht mehr schoen, was man jeden Tag an "verwurmten" Mails bekommt. Filtern ist zwar schoen und gut, aber da must du immer am Ball bleiben und staendig neue setzen.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Heiko (24 Juni 2002)

Jo. Gerade Klez kommt mit einer vorher nie gekannten Vielfalt an Subject-Zeilen, da lohnt Filter-Pflegen kaum...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juni 2002)

So oft Klez? Welchen Anbieter hast du? Ich hab gmx und ich dachte da würde viel werbung und viren kommen...
Der AV-Guard ist aber noch relativ klein; ich hab die 4 MB mit ISDN (bei mir fehlen nicht 100 meter sonder 50 DM ) in 10 minuten runtergeladen und bis jetzt hat es geholfen. Aber hast recht, es ist immer noch am sichersten die Mails direkt zu löschen


----------



## Freeman76 (24 Juni 2002)

Hi,

die Verbreitung liegt nicht nur am Anbieter sondern viel mehr am "Bekanntheitsgrad" der E-Mailadresse. Von hundert Virenmails bin ich zwar zum Glück noch weit entfernt, 30 bis 40 kommen aber schon an - in den unterschiedlichsten Variationen, zumindest was den Betreff anbelangt.

Unverständlich ist für mich immer noch, dass es Klez immer noch so zahlreich gibt  :evil: . Jeder Virenscanner mit aktuellem Pattern erkennt den Virus. Gut dass ich keinen Standardmailclient verwende


----------

